# Discount Code For Isle Of Man Ferry



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

If you book before May 11th 2012, for any ferry trip from now and during the summer and maybe beyond, the Isle of Man Steam Packet is giving a 50% Discount on Standard Fare Tickets. This is for residents on IOM and Friends and Family from the Uk too. Code to enter on website is CVFF. This has been advertised on the Isle of Man and emails. It will save me £150 for my summer break bring the campervan over. 
Best deal they have come up with in Years!!! Must book though before May 11th.


----------

